# Concealment Furniture



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some great ideas in my opinion.









NEW: QLine Design ?Essentials? Concealment Furniture - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have some furniture to conceal, can’t say what they are, then it would no longer be concealed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tactical Walls has some interesting stuff. Saw it in person at the NRA Carry show in Milwaukee. Very well made, nice quality.

https://tacticalwalls.com/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are nice. I haven't done extensive modifications, but ALL of my furniture is concealment furniture. Cars, too.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I recently put a gun in our pantry,an empty penne rigati box.it has a .38 Smith in it and one speed loader.and I printed a pic of some penne and taped it to the empty window in that box.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I recently put a gun in our pantry,an empty penne rigati box.it has a .38 Smith in it and one speed loader.and I printed a pic of some penne and taped it to the empty window in that box.


Pasta with a kick!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I once concealed some of my furniture. Now I can't find it. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a magnet (bought it at a gun shop) attached under a counter in the shop, holds the little 22 just fine and it's always handy if I feel like a bit of target practice. By being hidden that way I don't worry about leaving it in the shop for weeks at a time.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Always have wanted to start building some, looks awesome.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the movie "witness" ,she puts the gun and bullets in a flour container. If its on the net, somebody will know where to look and find it . Be the gray man.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I got laughed at at the orange forum when I mentioned having a gun in the bathroom, When could you possibly more vulnerable than when you're buck naked! Never been back. Retards!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We are thinking of concealing my old Firestar 9mm and a spare mag somewhere in our living room without spending any real money.but,my polygun IS alway within reach anyway.
I was thinking a big magnet under the computer desk but,a thief would find it soon as they went to nab the pc.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Those are nice. I haven't done extensive modifications, but ALL of my furniture is concealment furniture. Cars, too.


Watch the car thing. In some states it's illegal to have a hidden compartment in your car. Boats too, in Florida, or so I've read.
There was talk some time back about making this federal.
Doncha just luv BB.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

preppermyA said:


> Watch the car thing. In some states it's illegal to have a hidden compartment in your car. Boats too, in Florida, or so I've read.
> There was talk some time back about making this federal.
> Doncha just luv BB.


I'm a lucky guy. Our state constitution has a stronger 2nd Amendment than THE 2nd Amendment.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I'm a lucky guy. Our state constitution has a stronger 2nd Amendment than THE 2nd Amendment.


It's not about the 2nd amendment. It's about having the compartment, regardless of what is or isn't in it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It seems like a good way to part dumb yups from their gold visor cards to the untrained eye. Mr Five slinger NAA stays in the front pocket all day long every day and should make nefarious actors to keep their heads down til we get to the .12 gauge inside the front door. Once we can get to that its all in our favor. Yall are crazy peeples.


----------

